# Carmel Mtn Rides?



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

I am in San Diego for the wekend and want to hear about any rides in the Carmel Mtn or Rancho Bernardo areas. 15-30 miles distance will help get the stiffness out of my legs from a 10 hour car trip..


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

There's an excellent bike path on the south side of 56 (Ted Williams Parkway) that starts at Sabre Springs Parwkay in Camel Mountain Ranch. It runs for about 10 miles before it deadends at I-5. It's like a fun roller coaster ride near the end but it can be busy on weekends with joggers (even though they have their own dirt path to run on), some dumb dog walkers, and rabbits that think they own the road.

If you want something longer and that goes out to the coast you can still start in Sabre Springs and at Camino del Sur overlap with this ride -- http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/san-diego/475915210. The ride through Fairbanks Ranch is really pretty and one of my favorites. Nice 500' of climbing to back to Camino del Sur.


----------

